# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Pdg !?

## SKAFISTI_VL

Kur do ta hapni ? :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Jack Watson

hajde para se te dh-jesin qente

----------


## ILyrium

hmm i kam ndegjuar keto iniciale dikun, nese spritoni  kallxomni qka shprehin keto 3 shkronja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Nenforumi i Padoganes eshte mbyllur per te mos u hapur me.

Ka disa tema me kerkesa te tilla ne kete nenforum. Pergjigja qe eshte dhene me pare nuk ka per te ndryshuar.

Mos kerkoni me per hapje te Padoganes.

----------

